# need a bigger tank



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

I am going to need a 180g+ tank for my arowana soon. does anyone know where i can find one for a good price?

thanks


----------



## fogarty (Jan 28, 2009)

I have a 180 that I will be selling in the very near future. Asking $250.

Cheers,
Jeff


----------

